# Easystone templates



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Does any one know how long it takes Easy stone templates to ship it's order's. I ordered on 6-24-13 with no updates or replies to emails I have sent. I know Kevin has been active on the forum recently. Any suggestions?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

cbs1963 said:


> Does any one know how long it takes Easy stone templates to ship it's order's. I ordered on 6-24-13 with no updates or replies to emails I have sent. I know Kevin has been active on the forum recently. Any suggestions?


Any time you have questions always best to call... But yes your order has been shipped....

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

katruax said:


> Any time you have questions always best to call... But yes your order has been shipped....
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Kevin



Kevin called to let me know the order has shipped. I can not wait to get the new templates. Thanks for being there, Kevin! Great customer service. Look forward to my next order.


----------



## detrickdesigns (Nov 29, 2012)

I have repeatedly emailed and called but I cannot get an update on my order and since asking the question on the Facebook page my comment was deleted and my posting privileges revoked. Kevin do you think you could give me an update on my order from October 1st? If you don't remember the order number please check your answering machine and email. Thank you


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

detrickdesigns said:


> I have repeatedly emailed and called but I cannot get an update on my order and since asking the question on the Facebook page my comment was deleted and my posting privileges revoked. Kevin do you think you could give me an update on my order from October 1st? If you don't remember the order number please check your answering machine and email. Thank you


If you paid thru PayPal, you may be able to resolve your issue by going to their resolution center and dispute a transaction. 

Hope you get it resolved.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

I would hope this was an overseas delivery, that time frame is crazy!

G


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

what type of templates are you purchasing? are you using your own stones to make transfers?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Kevin is a crook and ripped me off on a copy of Corel Draw X6. I wouldn't buy anything from a crook.


----------



## katruax01 (Oct 12, 2013)

sben763 said:


> Kevin is a crook and ripped me off on a copy of Corel Draw X6. I wouldn't buy anything from a crook.


Sure we can keep going Sean... Too bad you are not being truthful and you just continue your hate filled comments...

But hey if it makes you feel better why not keep going with the hate...

Kevin


----------

